

Does cpp is dead? - umenline

really , all i see is java / python / c# projects / web scripts projects going on in the startup scene and and the open source community (yeah i know there are some C open source's )
even when i searching for a job 80% is not cpp
hi .. whats going on here .. did you forgot the power of cpp ?
======
mooism2
When you say "cpp" do you mean "C++"?

~~~
umenline
yeah c++

------
timrobinson
cpp (the C preprocessor) is alive and well

